# help..



## shubham gupta (Dec 27, 2012)

which is better buy between sony dvx 10 v and fujifilm f 660 exr??


----------



## nac (Dec 27, 2012)

I haven't heard about this Sony model... probably typo... HX10V

HX10V is better than F660EXR.


----------



## shubham gupta (Dec 29, 2012)

but if only performance is considered i have heard f 660 exr scores more what do u say....


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think so... (It just my view)
What you have better with F660EXR over HX10V
*EXR sensor/size
*Exposure priority mode
...... I don't see any other significant advantage other than these...

But Sony's video, IQ, features etc outweighs Fuji...

Other than these two, there are few more models in this budget which are decent enough to consider. Just check these model, you may like one of 'em...
P300/P310
TZ25

These two are slightly higher than your budget, I think.
FZ47 - 16k
SX240 - 15.6k


----------



## shubham gupta (Jan 2, 2013)

is p310 or sx240 better than the models i suggested??i m only considering image performance.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2013)

sx240 have great pic quality better then p300 dont know abt p310 .....


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2013)

shubham gupta said:


> is p310 or sx240 better than the models i suggested??i m only considering image performance.



Then it is SX240...


----------



## shubham gupta (Jan 3, 2013)

thnax a lot....


----------

